# Traveler vs. Traveler?..



## Japhy (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been reading around a lot on StP, and it seems there is a great possibility that a traveler who's new to a lot of things could get him/herself into trouble with other travelers.

I've heard stories from my friend who says that he sometimes ran into really "militant punks" while traveling, people on the road who said he wasn't "punk enough" to be out, or just because he wasn't wearing the "right thing" and just dumb ignorant shit like that.

Is there some sort of etiquette or something travelers must follow? I think it'd be beyond obnoxious not getting help from someone when you didn't do anything wrong, and they judge you based on how you look, rather than how you act. I don't know, maybe I'm making a big deal out of this or something, I searched around for threads that contained information like this, but I couldn't find any.


----------



## bote (Mar 30, 2009)

if your concept of travelling is just going spot to spot and expecting to be helped out by everybody you meet, just because youre travelling, then you should stay home with mom and dad. When someone is autonomous, they have something to offer me, just by being a strong person, and I hope we can be friends. When someone doesnt expect to take care of themself (in every sense of the word) they are a nuisance. 
I dont expect every punk I meet to be immediately down with me, just like i dont expect every farmer, gas station attendant, mixed martial artist or whatever else to be down with me either. Like you said, stupid to judge people by their appearance-this works both ways.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, some travelers are like that. If you don't look like a crusty, or if you don't act a certaint way then you don't belong. I've experienced it more along the younger crowd of course. There is no real ettiquitte to traveling except being who you are and not who you or other people THINK you should be. Best thing is to distance yourself from those types of crowds, they're not worth the time or energy to be around. Keep on doing what you do and have fun.


----------



## compass (Mar 30, 2009)

The best thing is like bote said, be self sufficient, you don't need shit from anyone else. That way, you can meet on level ground, and if you click, you click, if not, oh well. There's alot of good people and some bad people out there. Just be yourself, confident in that, and live your life. 

Often, I actually prefer it when the crusties don't accept me, because alot of the time I just end up terribly bored and annoyed with their conversations and outlook on life. 

At first, I'm open to everyone, I give everyone a chance no matter how they dress or whatever. 

It's all about respect.


----------



## Angela (Mar 30, 2009)

All good advice here. The being independent really is the biggest issue. If you are then you won't care what the other kids think about you or if they accept you. If your dependent on traveling with others I suppose that acceptance becomes much more important. I've never really fit into the punk or crusty stereotypes in appearance and it's never been a problem because I like to travel independently and have found it much easier in fact to stay under the radar that way. And if your dependent on traveling in groups, don't plan on traveling for long because most of the kids you see traveling in little packs don't tend to still be out traveling after their early twenties.


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't be a thief. If you steal from a real hobo you'll probobly end up in a ditch.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

well ive personally seen alot of this. it basically comes down to respect and as was already stated, how independent you are. no one wants to baby sit and no one wants to worry about their shit being stolen or thier girl being felt up. lets put it this way, if you are respectful and independent and they shun you for not wearing enough patches of bands or dumb shit like that, your better off. fuck em! there's hundreds more who would actually enjoy your company. Fuck man, i'll hang with even a home-bum with shit on his face as long as he's charismatic and respectful. but there is certain guidlines with certain situations. dont help yourself to someone elses beer. wait 10 minutes for them to offer you one and then ask if it would be ok to grab a beer. If they're ignoring you, they probably want you to go away. dont take other's spange spots. dont take other peoples rides. ask permision and/or make sure it's okay to do certain things like piss publicly, tag, drink at, leave your pack at, blah blah blah. especially if you dont know the town. but everyone is different, but until you get to know someone tred softly.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ravie said:


> ...man, i'll hang with even a home-bum with shit on his face as long as he's charismatic and respectful.



Charismatic? You mean _beyond_ the feces-face?


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 31, 2009)

agree with what bote said. 

Also, as with all scenes,groups, or what have you, youre going to find people who are elistist, thats that. theres no point in getting all huffy and puffy about it. 

Its a good thing in my opinion because it teaches you that sometimes you actually do have to do shit for yourself. Its a lesson in self-improvement


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Charismatic? You mean _beyond_ the feces-face?



yeah...well never said how long ide hang with him haha probably wouldnt share anything with him either haha but your missing my point...there are some people like me who could give a fuck shit less whatever you look like as long as you have basic respect and i personally enjoy your company.:cheers:


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck those wankers....... 20 yrs ago there was maybe 10 or 20 punks on the rails in all of north america, old-school riders didn't accept them and looked at them wierd, now you have people with almost no history being all weaksauce.... blow me.
the problem is nowadays there are very few old-skoolers riding, a lot of people are just doing it cause its's the 'punk thang to do', i tell ya one thing from riding 4-seasons on and off, you will never find these people ridin in the winter they are afraid of the cold in their carharrt overalls and septum rings, not dissing either of tjose of those things but, japhy man my advice is walk around w/ plenty of self confidence,a large can of pepper spray and let these punker-than-thou dicks go fuck themselves.
No worries!


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 31, 2009)

i don't know I'm not a freight kid but i have a lot of respect for a lot of people but im not a bitch either. I don't like people looking at my happy go lucky ass crooked just cause i don't have tattoo's on my face, my septum pierced and my hair dreaded. I have my own story my own style and my own life and will beat the fuck outta any one trying to be harder then me. I know i wont always win but i cant say i wont give it my all. 

Sorry but i have always had a problem with people who look at kids like me and turn their noses up to the sky cause i dont dress like them. i choose comfort over looking like a steriotype i listen to music i like not cause it's popular. I refuse to pay for shit if i get bored with any my shit i change it. Fuck those kids who spend a shit ton of money on their clothing and have the balls to say their more punk rock then cow shit


----------



## Bugg(A) (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck those crusty kids who are hella pretentious. Just give 'em a smiley.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

owie. smileys are savage.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't be a dick...
Don't make assumptions...
Think before acting / speaking...
Run fast, swing harder... 


and you'll be fine.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 31, 2009)

MURT said:


> fuck those wankers....... 20 yrs ago there was maybe 10 or 20 punks on the rails in all of north america, old-school riders didn't accept them and looked at them wierd, now you have people with almost no history being all weaksauce.... blow me.
> the problem is nowadays there are very few old-skoolers riding, a lot of people are just doing it cause its's the 'punk thang to do', i tell ya one thing from riding 4-seasons on and off, you will never find these people ridin in the winter they are afraid of the cold in their carharrt overalls and septum rings, not dissing either of tjose of those things but, japhy man my advice is walk around w/ plenty of self confidence,a large can of pepper spray and let these punker-than-thou dicks go fuck themselves.
> No worries!


 
Well put! I'd sure like to see some of these fucksticks show up at say the old Big Mike's in Pasco or the old H&H in Vancrazy, 'eh?! 

And I'll add a bit more here: if you're wanting to RIDE, then polish up a bit on the culture of the RIDING! In 18+ yrs of riding, I can count on my hands the greenhorns I took with me. The general motivating factor? Common sense. I have VERY little tolerance for ignorance! Now, I don't mean you need to be well read or went to some fuckstick Ivy League School. I'm talking about you know when to speak and when to shut the fuck up. You apply mistakes as lessons. You hold your booze well enough that you don't cause a fucking scene. If you write checks with your mouth, your ass covers them.

You see, today, there's no ACCOUNTABILITY! Fuckstick w/a big mouth comes off a train and stirs up shit in a given area WHILE bragging about riding trains and the heat comes down like a wave of Louisiana humidity AND IT FUCKING STAYS! 10 years ago, that didn't happen. Why? Because we policed ourselves. Oh, sure, you got the, "Well, fuck we'll curb check someone if they get out of line... .", but curb checking was just the beginning 10 years ago!

Some advice coming from an old timer here: Learn etiquette as it applies to life and death matters; don't roll up in a camp w/o announcing in advance; don't hang w/any crowd other than tried and true of your OWN community --- let me belabor this a bit, don't come rolling up in a REAL FTRA camp if you're NOT FTRA ---don't hold back on your money when a circle is cut in the ground (you'll learn what this is soon enough); don't watch others haul stuff for camp (food, booze, firewood, water, etc.), get involved or get gone; don't run your mouth about others UNLESS you can beat their ass (this is as the one you run your mouth on can and generally WILL hunt you down); and lastly, although this list DOESN'T cover everything, do your first year or so A-FUCKING-LONE! If you can't live/make it by yourself, you become a liability to those you are around. I can't speak to the punk community as I am not a punker, I can speak for the organized riders, though, and they will all probably say that I am being pretty civil.

With that said, it's not rocket science. You wanna hang out w/a clique, you better lock step in compliance. If not, the rails are probably for you! Good Hunting!


----------



## Shoestring (Mar 31, 2009)

*The last time I was at Big Mike's was in 1993 or 1994. There would be a huge pile of packs all in one corner and leather at the bar! ha!*
*After Mike died, I never went back there again. Soon after that, his sister died!*
*That sure was a rambling place back then!*
*I remember when "Pac Man" turned me on to Big Mike's back way! *

*As well, remember Amarillo's tramp bar??? The "Paradise bar"? It had the neon palm tree sign out front! ha! That too was a pretty rowdy place right up from the "Burlington Northern" yards! ha, we all had some pretty good times in there!!!!*


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 31, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Well said IBRRHOBO!
> 
> P.S.
> I think Big Mikes is out of business.


 
Yup, long time now! H&H changed into a mortuary (appropriate) and then got leveled ... used to be right up from the Share House.

Paradise is gone, too, if I'm not mistaken! Fuck, that used to be a "who's who" of riding, 'eh, Shoe!


----------



## Ravie (Apr 1, 2009)

oh ide like to add one more thing: This isnt a movie. don't ask people deep personal questions if you dont know em that well, it's not your place to put em in a shitty mood. Thats a quick way to get punched in the face too. in other words, dont kill anyone's fun. good moods are precious and should be enjoyed and untampered with by negativity.


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hell yeah brother!!!*
*I saw a lot of good fights in that place too! ha!*
*Even seen three guys jump another "loud mouth" in there and he wound up getting shanked too,........supposedly he died on the way to the hospital from what I'd later heard!*




IBRRHOBO said:


> Yup, long time now! H&H changed into a mortuary (appropriate) and then got leveled ... used to be right up from the Share House.
> 
> Paradise is gone, too, if I'm not mistaken! Fuck, that used to be a "who's who" of riding, 'eh, Shoe!


----------



## shua (Apr 4, 2009)

i almost wish i was from the states.
sounds like you guys have some sort of a hobo law down there, which is more then i can say for canaduh. i guess i cant speek totally for everyone.
ive only bin travellin for a couple years now, and have never bin to the states (homeless that is).
but from what ive seen so far, it is very rare to see anyone else going for the same train.
i guess what im attempting to get at is being homeless is just that.
people are just people, show the same rules youd show to someone else if you were partyig in there house.
at least to me, a kid coming up to drink with me and my homeboys in an ally is the same shit if he happend to show up to our house party.
if you show up with respect, and have reletively the same interests and sense of humour as us your gonna have more then a good time.
either way, how can you expect to hangout wiht people youd wouldnt normally get along with just cuase your sleaping outside?
people are just people.
i personally dont get along with thte large majority of them
and im still just figuring this out.
youll find people you can relate with, and chances are youll stick togther.
true road dogs value you just as much as you value them.
i dunno im more the decently drunk and hop[e this makes snese.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 3, 2017)

Anyone who thinks punk rock is a fashion statement is a poser anyways. Its 3 simple chords And a general idgaf attitude.


----------

